# BrainQUICKEN/BodyQUICKEN/Cognamine



## edhead2000 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey all,
I was wondering if anyone has had experience or knows of someone who's had experience with this product.  It is supposed to enhance cognitive and physical performance.  It's been featured in Blackbelt Magazine, Inside Kung-Fu, Fight Sport, Grappling, Ultimate Athlete, and MA Success Magazine.  

The website is: http://www.brainquick.com/index2.asp


If anyone has any information, please post.

Thanks
Erin


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 5, 2004)

That website gave me more red flags than a contruction site. Sounds like snake oil to me.


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 5, 2004)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> That website gave me more red flags than a contruction site. Sounds like snake oil to me.


 Please explain.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. Quackery at its finest.  I bet some Chiropractor came up witrh it 

BUTT seriously, folks...flavor of the month nutritional fad. In the 80's, there was a massive fad of "designer brain drugs/supplements", where a bunch of the emerging alzheimers meds and the like were being sought by the "intelligencia elite" for enhanced noggin performance, the same way a body-builder seeks roids.  When the FDA crcaked down, the books and research for the die hards turned to natural remedies with the same effects. Ashitaba, vincpoceinte (sp?) corydeceps, etc., are all at the top of the list. NOTE: the research is clinical, and the phraseology allows soooo much fiddle-factor room between a straight claim and hype...

I said in another post, If I give poop to all of my arthritis patients, and even only one of them gets better, I can start to bottle feces and selll it on late night infomercials for bank, as "doctor recommended, clinically proven" (I'm the doctor, and it only has to be correlated one time to be 'clinically proven').

I say, run...probably shyte.  On the other hand, as you know Ed Head, so many things are standardized against placebo....maybe this will make a better placebo than neo-emtine forte?


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 6, 2004)

If you'll notice all the links to the ingredients lead around to a big circle and they never say. That spells snake oil to me.


----------

